# Creeped out... vet or ghost hunters?



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I guess this has been going on for about 2 weeks but recently is worse.

First started when I was on the couch using my laptop. I had also been tossing Sage's cuz toy for him. I remember he was looking past me and up the wall almost at the ceiling. He stared at one spot and then quickly looked to the right but the same area high on the wall. He kept looking back and forth in the same areas. At first I thought it was some string lights I had up and he'd just noticed them. So I didn't think much of it. He did this over the next few days. I started to get creeped out so I took down the lights. He still would look around the same. Then I started thinking maybe it is light moving on the wall from when cars go by and for whatever reason he's just now noticing it. 

For about 4-5 days in a row he's woken me up early to go outside. Didn't think much of it because I've been working late so we are going for later bike rides and he's drinking a lot of water closer to bedtime. 2 nights ago he woke me up trying to get into the bathroom (at night he is confined to my room and hallway with a baby gate - bathroom is only door and it is closed) He seemed nervous so I took him outside thinking maybe he had to potty. If he has the blastys he usually acts a little nervous. Came back in and I think he went right to sleep. I was half awake so I really do not remember.

Last night I woke up to him trying to crawl under the bed. I had him hop up on the bed with me and he was acting nervous again. He kept staring at the wall and then would look down the hall and back again. He wouldn't lay down and wouldn't take his eyes off those areas for more than a couple of seconds. We went outside he peed and sniffed around a bit I called him and he stopped about 10ft from the door and stood staring at me. I called him again and he came in and went right to his crate (in the living room) and wanted in there. I let him in and he layed down. He seemed okay then. Didn't wake me up for the rest of the night and he seemed fine this morning.

:help:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My son's Carin terrier was doing the same thing. They found a bees nest in the wall. They couldn't hear it, but the dog did.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wooo . . . creepy! 

Could it be mice or some other critters behind the wall?


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

There was a point in time when the wife and I were having a house built. Due to the new house taking longer to build, we had to rent a place for the time in between selling the old place and moving into the new place. We ended up in an old town house. The owners husband had passed away and she was living out of state.
Our dog and cat always slept with us in the bedroom. That lasted half a night. They refused to sleep in that bedroom. When we moved to the new house, they started to sleep in the bedroom again.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

gsdraven said:


>


I love this one!!

BTW completely think animals can see the dead but since its the same spot a bees nest would make ALOT of sense since its high and the same spot but if hes acting wierd all around the house at different areas (as wierd as it may sound) Id start working on desensitizing him just like you would with other houseguests


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I've noticed Frag and Duke acting weird in our new house, too. Duke is doing almost the same thing, waking up out of a dead sleep to stare at the wall and follow "something" that he sees. 

Frag will wake up like he hears a noise, walk into the kitchen like he's following something, and stare down the stairs for many minutes. I know there's a cat buried in the backyard, I wonder if it's "haunting" our house.

We've also had doors randomly open when none of the animals or people living there could have done it which I thought was strange. But a ghost cat? Maybe.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The late Barker the Elder got very fussy once in Wyoming. She kept pestering me and pacing - it was a nest of starlings in the wall. 
Here, there were two instances of one or the other or both of the late Barker Sisters ripping into an exterior door when I was gone. One I think had a bird fall down between the storm door & the back door; the other I think there was a bird in the garage.
I think something is going on in your walls.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

there may be something living in the wall, termites, bees, ants...probably would not hurt to have an exterminator take a look. I also think animals can sense '"presences" as well. My friends are convinced their really old house is haunted as somehow, something keeps letting their dog outside onto the porch when all doors are shut! My other GSD Shane, refused to go upstairs in their house as well after getting spooked in one of the bedrooms for no apparent reason.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

This probably doesn't have anything to do with your situation, but I feel compelled to bring it up. 

A couple of years ago, Luka suddenly started acting anxious for no apparent reason while she was outside. She was fine when inside, but suddenly didn't want to be left outside for any length of time, and would sit by the door begging to be let back in. My neighbors had been doing some kind of gopher control in the orchards involving explosives, which scares my Akbash dog silly, but never before phased Luka. She is a dog that loves fireworks, and loads when she hears gunshots. We took her to the vet to rule out anything medical and could find nothing. We were all stumped.

Several weeks after this behavior started, our shop caught fire for no apparent reason... the fire inspector never did definitively determine the cause for the fire, so after ruling out everything else, he figured it must have been some bad wiring in the wall. If there were a short, it could have been smoldering for days, or even weeks.

After the fire was put out and the dust settled, Luka stopped acting anxious.

Strange coincidence? Maybe. But who knows... animals are sensitive to things we don't even know.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I will look into the mouse or other critter option. I haven't seen any evidence around the house of critter visits though.

It is not one spot he's looking at. 

1 area in the living room, all along 1 wall there. My couch is against the wall so he is definitely staring at the wall and not something in the space between him and the wall. - exterior wall

My bedroom, other side of the house. There is plenty of space from my bed to the wall he was looking towards so I'm not sure what exactly his focus point was. Could have been the wall or something before the wall. - interior wall

I have lived in a house where stuff was out of place, noises, etc. and haven't had that problem here (lived here over 2yrs).

Nothing has bothered me. Something is scaring him though and I do not like that. 


**ETA**
Birds I should look into that one. They tried nesting on the front porch last year just outside the area where Sage has been looking in the living room.

I'm making my stepdad come over and check out the attic :crazy: :lurking:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Please do not let this thread fall to the wayside, very interesting. Definately need to know the outcome to this story.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmmm...this just gave me a good idea. Am moving into a new rental home next month. It's an adorable bungalow style home built in 1935. I've visited the house at least 4 times, and have felt nothing strange, but I am deathly afraid of ghosts and believe in their existence and could not stay in a home I felt was haunted. I also believe that animals have a sixth sense about those kinda things, so I think maybe I will take one of the dogs on my next visit to see if they sense anything weird in the house...just for safe keeping.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Could be a nocturnal animal leaving then returning...bats/flying squirrels like to live in attics. Though you'd probably hear scratching around, too.


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's my best guess - 

check for car accidents a bit north-west of your house approx 2 weeks ago, especially any involving a young girl about 6 yrs old. 

Let me know if you get anything relevant.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree with the others ... the first thing I thought of when I read your message is that there's something in that wall alive or ... maybe even an electric wire problem, small pipe leak, something that's not alive. Maybe a distant noise that you're not aware of coming from that direction.

And with that said, my Kelly started acting strange at meal time. He'd be OH! HAPPY! HAPPY! JOY! JOY! it's dinner time, would take a bite or two of his meal and then race into the bathroom and jump in the tub (his favorite place to hide) and refused to go back to his bowl. This went on for quite a while, he was losing weight, vet couldn't find anything wrong with him.

Out of desperation one day I tried feeding the Hooligans outside and Kelly gobbled down every bite of food. After that, until the day he died, winter, summer, sunny weather, wet weather, we had an outdoor picnic at meal time.

I never knew what the problem was, and half kidding I always referred to it as him seeing a ghost.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i agree it could be anything. I know we have a ghost cat that follows us when we move but thats because i know who she is and the animals are used to her. Our last house the animals started acting funny towards the back part of the house. Called maintance who found a pretty large wasp nest. We never even knew it was there because we never saw any wasps at the back of the house. They always tried to build a nest at our front door. They actually had to get up into the attic to clear out the entire nest.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I think our house has a ghost, too. We have one of those motion-activated trash cans in the kitchen, you know, where the lid goes up if you wave your hand over it? That trash can lid goes up and down by itself all the time. :crazy:


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I think our house has a ghost, too. We have one of those motion-activated trash cans in the kitchen, you know, where the lid goes up if you wave your hand over it? That trash can lid goes up and down by itself all the time. :crazy:


Scarlett's tail has been known to cause those cans to open. Totally freaked her out! Of course, if we had one of those cans, she would know exactly how to open it so she could cruise for snacks.:laugh:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Is there any kind of medical condition that Sage could have that would result in this kind of behavior change? Now I'm all worried about him.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Leah - if the house checks clear of critters and bad wires. I will take him to the vet just to be safe. Not sure what to check though? Maybe vision and blood?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

vision and hearing


----------



## Redhawk (Jul 8, 2011)

What's wrong with it being a ghost? Ya'll aren't scared of them, are you?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> Is there any kind of medical condition that Sage could have that would result in this kind of behavior change?


When Luka was acting weird, I suspected hearing loss. I have seen dogs get anxious when they begin to lose their hearing; I believe that as they lose sensitivity for certain pitches, others become stronger, to the point where certain sounds are absolutely maddening to them (as it turns out, Luka's hearing was fine).

I have groomed some dogs from puppyhood to old age, and I've seen it happen with the blow dryer--a blow dryer is a noisy, potentially scary thing, so it takes some getting used to. But once a young dog gets accustomed to it, it's no big deal and the dogs tolerate it well (some even like it--Vinca does). 

Then, when the dog starts getting into their teens, some will suddenly freak out over the blow dryer. It often comes on without warning--after years of tolerating it, the dog will start getting anxious under the dryer, spinning around and barking uncontrollably; at its extreme the eyes glaze over, they lose their bladder/bowels, and have a siezure-like reaction. Even after the dryer is turned off, the behavior may persist for a minute or so.

I'm not a vet, but I do believe this has something to do with hearing loss. As I mentioned, they seem to become super-sensitive to certain pitches, and something in the dryer motor overloads their circuits. I learned that putting cotton in the dog's ears keeps them from freaking out, which further leads me to believe that it's a hearing issue.

After a while, perhaps a year or so, the same dog that freaked under the blow dryer will suddenly get over it as though nothing was ever wrong. My hypothesis is that the dog has gone completely deaf at that point and can no longer hear the dryer motor at all... therefore there's nothing to freak out about.

Anyway... the point of that ramble is that hearing loss can provoke strange behavior. I don't know how old Sage is, if he's a young dog, hearing loss would be unusual.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

More of the same behavior last night. Woke me up a little after 2am again. He was less scared/nervous acting and much more clingy than before. He tried hiding his head in my arm pit :crazy: Then he moved to standing over me while looking towards the hall. Then he went down the hall, came back and sat on me and looked towards the hall. He would lay down for a few minutes and then jump up and look like he'd seen something. After a potty break he went into his crate for the night again. Totally fine this morning.

My stepdad is supposed to check out my attic tomorrow. After Sage was in his crate I did hear a very faint tone - like a computer monitor high pitched tone. Nothing was on and I coudln't figure out where it was coming from, maybe next door.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nothing to be afraid of. friendly spirits
saying hello.

we've heard tapping on our second story
window where there's no ledge or roof.

16 of my cd's fell off the rack one night.

a big wooden spoon fell off of the kitchen
counter. it was laying in the middle of the
counter.

a box fell over in my closet. the box was wedged
against the wall with things in front of it.

a guitar in my closet sounded as if someone strummed it.

the dog on several occassions has chased, growled
and cornered something. then he looks as if he's
watching something move across the room.

we've heard foot steps moving down the hallway.
the dog turns his head to see what it is.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

while I'm sure there are medical conditions that could cause some of the behavior I would definitely lead towards ghosts. Granted if its a certain spot I'd check for insects or other creatures but I've had dogs that followed something and then it just went away.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Redhawk said:


> Here's my best guess -
> 
> check for car accidents a bit north-west of your house approx 2 weeks ago, especially any involving a young girl about 6 yrs old.
> 
> Let me know if you get anything relevant.


Any chance you checked this out? Just curious...


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You said that you heard a high pitched tone? Could one of your neighbors have a noise deterrent device--possibly to keep raccoons away? Those can really freak out dogs.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

gsdraven said:


> Any chance you checked this out? Just curious...


Just searched the news website and no reports of any fatal accidents.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

blehmannwa said:


> You said that you heard a high pitched tone? Could one of your neighbors have a noise deterrent device--possibly to keep raccoons away? Those can really freak out dogs.


Could those be set to turn on at a certain time? It is strange that Sage is waking me up around the same time.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

It could have a timer or some nocturnal beastie could be triggering it at around the same time every night. One of our neighbors had one that my pit bull hated. I think the battery finally died. My friend had a neighbor go on vacation but her smoke detectors started the low battery beeping which freaked her lab out for a couple of days. My friend couldn't hear the beeps except at night when everything was quiet but her dog was aware of them all the time.

I'd rather it be that than critters in the walls or unquiet spirits. I don't know which is worse! Consider the extermination costs--especially if you need an old priest and a young priest...or Orkin--pricey.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

No evidence of critters. He did place a trap up there just to be sure. Also checked the voltage from outlets and breaker box. Everything was normal.

Didn't hear any tones last night. Guessing it was a neighbor's central air unit or something that I heard. 

Same behavior from Sage. I wouldn't say he's acting scared anymore but was anxious and panting. He would lay down, be asleep for a few minutes then shoot back up and look around. Did that several times before I gave up and took him to his crate. He woke me up a few hours later around 6am whining in his crate. Let him out to potty then he went into my room and layed on the bed. Same behavior alseep then jumping up but he finally stayed asleep.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

Just got done reading all the posts and wow,its kinda of creepy but at the same time kinda cool  I hope you are able to at least get a better idea of what is going on soon.. Here is a story for ya  When I was 13 I used to ride my pony all over around where I live and would ride him to my moms house everyday.I didn't like to ride alongside the highway because my gelding Cochise thought it was fun to try and race traffic *rolls eyes* Only other way to get there was to take a dirt/gravel backroad that went behind a bluff. There is a house along said road that has been abandoned for idk how long and even I would get an odd feeling going past it and the hair on my arms and back of my neck would stand up.Cochise HATED going past there. He would prance like crazy then all of a sudden stop and stand stone still just staring at that house for a minute or two..He would prance a couple more steps with a half rear thrown in and then stand stock still and stare at the house.Then he would jump and try to bolt like something was after him. One day he flat out refused to go past there.He just stood there looking at the house just shaking  I ended up going back to my grandpas friends house(just a half mile back down the road) and he came with his ATV and with a rope he (gently as possible and with a quick release knot) lead Cochise past the house..Found out later on that there was a couple who had lived there with their son a long time ago and the son lost it shot and then hung his parents and then himself.. My grandpa always said that the horse must have been able to sense the restless spirits of that family.. Its amazing how animals can sense and see things that we cannot...


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

3:33 is supposed to be witching hour according to some horror movie.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ok, onto my ghost story. my friend lives in an abandoned restaurant ON Aspen Mountain. you can either take a chair lift up or snowmoblie up in the winter. hike/dirt bike in the summer.

so, i'm not sure if it's sunny bono or kennedy, but one of them haunts that place. Gonzo their dog has his moments of barking, growling at/ chasing nothing around that place.

my only 1st hand experiance there was with the TV. I was alone and ready for bed. I took the remote and turned the TV off. about 5 minutes later...it turned itself back on. i instantly was like oh #*%@, I don't want to see this dang ghost right now.... I turned the TV back off. in the morning it was back on....


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> 3:33 is supposed to be witching hour according to some horror movie.


there are so many different witching hours that i have seen in movies, and i get so freaked out that if i wake up in the middle of the night, i CANNOT look at the clock, i'll wig out!!!!!!! I should put *that* in the silly quirks thread


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Just wanted to update we've had 3days/nights of no creepy looking around by a nervous Sage. Today is day 4.

Probably a coincidence but I took a friend's advice to put a pile of salt on the floor. Apparently any spirits passing by have to stop and count each grain and will eventually get fed up and leave. Did that after putting Sage in his crate for the night as he was nervous again. The next day Sage had no issues and slept normally in my room for the first time in over a week. Everything has been back to normal since then.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I love a good ghost tale


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

If you can get a hold of an EMF *electro magnetic field* detector, it's easy to use. Some of the higher end smart phones have apps that enable the phone to measure EMF. In older homes (or poorly built ones) the wiring is not sheilded properly. Often you will have problems with EMF this will not necessarily be related to any problems with voltage/shorts.

Some humans and more so, animals, are sensitive to EMF and it can cause the jumpy behaviour when the animal is in an area closest to the wiring.

If you've exhausted all 'normal' potential issues, perhaps you could contact a paranormal group in your area to check your house out. They usually do NOT charge for this....and should not.



sagelfn said:


> No evidence of critters. He did place a trap up there just to be sure. Also checked the voltage from outlets and breaker box. Everything was normal.
> 
> Didn't hear any tones last night. Guessing it was a neighbor's central air unit or something that I heard.
> 
> Same behavior from Sage. I wouldn't say he's acting scared anymore but was anxious and panting. He would lay down, be asleep for a few minutes then shoot back up and look around. Did that several times before I gave up and took him to his crate. He woke me up a few hours later around 6am whining in his crate. Let him out to potty then he went into my room and layed on the bed. Same behavior alseep then jumping up but he finally stayed asleep.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> 3:33 is supposed to be witching hour according to some horror movie.



lol, originally the "witching hour" was first brought up in The Legend of Sleepy Hollow and it is at midnight.

Although I think its just silly, I'm a witch regardless of the time. 

ETA: "Witching hour" can actually be used for anytime between midnight and three am, with the "devils hour" being around 3 am. But as said, there are many versions of it. I can assure anyone who is unsettled by the though, most of us witches are either in bed or working third shift....of have insomnia and spend their time a GSD board...

ETA Again: If you really think you have a ghost I can give you some tips/tricks to get it to leave (hopefully)


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

We used to have a shepherd mix that always slept in the dog bed in kitchen. He was one of those perfect rescue dogs that seemed to anticipate all your wants and never needed reprimanding. Anyway, one night he came to our bedroom door (never entered as he knew it was off limits), sat at the doorframe and maintained a low growl while staring into living room. 

We got up inspected everything, admonished him back to his bed. He returned to doorway without the growl and proceeded to stay there all night. The next night, same thing....but this time we finally found a bat squeezed in above crown molding in living room.

Once that bat was gone, he returned to his bed and never got up at night again!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Saturday night, just passed, I had finished my reading material , checked the forum very last time , just as I am doing now, shut things down and went to bed.
It was an oppressively hot and humid day and an equally uncomfortable night, light fog as temp was beginning to change.
Dogs not comfortable . Disturbed , well there are females in season so I figured there was some tension going on there. 
And then sounds I hadn't heard before. 
Did I mention it was the first day of the long weekend , so the young kids in the neighbouring 10 acres had a bit of a social going on (good thing - no problem - dogs know there hours which are pretty consistent with mine), and a party going on down the road . All happy , no problems . No coyotes that night . 
Dogs were just not settled . 
I stood outside my front door , looked to my right past the 3 car garage , to the 12 x 12 pen in which there was a dog . He is looking back at me .
Then at the garage there was this ball of light . About the size of a beach ball . The light caught in the mist looked like the light on a flash light when the batteries are getting low. 
And then the light went.
So I thought it was company leaving the property across the street from us . Their house set back 300 or so feet from the road , as is ours. I thought the light was from a car leaving with the high beams on and it was just the phenomena of the way the light and the moisture in the air reflected. Went back inside. Same thing , go outside again. This time I see the light dimming. Stand there , oh look there is the light again. But this time I am rubber necking past our trees to see cars leaving. Nothing. Maybe cars leaving next door or cars from down the road turning to to north on the country road. No.
The light keeps going on and off . No particular pattern to the sequence.
I clunk around in the dark , no problem , no fear , until maybe now, thanks very much GSDolch !!! with your witching hour from 12 to 3 , because these ARE the hours that I am outside . 
Anyway I got my shoes on and walked to the end of my road to see where the heck the cars were moving. House across the street --- totally dark , totally quiet. 
I then remembered that they were away at the parents.
Earlier that evening I had spotted a young bullock which was laying in the field while all the other cattle, barely visible were at the far end of the field. I staid around till the animal stood up and moved only to find that it had a leg injury and only took a step or two reluctantly. I had to get the farmer , same man who had the sheep and donkeys that I talked about in the "good nerve thread" and let him know as this beast was prime victim for the coyotes. The animal needed attending. My husband had to go to one of the other farms , owned by a family member , to get word to him.
Party going steady next door and down the street.

Then as I am walking back toward the front of my house , there is the ball of light again, fade away and come on stronger . I look behind me , no car.

Sheesh . I high tail it back into the house .The next morning I told my husband about it -- and in retelling it got a chill and goose bumps. The light was always in the same place.

The only logical explanation that I would have is that there was a garbage bag ready to be put out on to the road for pick up the following day. Maybe something in there created gasses which had some phosphoresent lighting effect , would dissipate, collect enough off gasses create light and so on --- like swamp gas ---- or NOT.

Only one other time just before a violent thunderstorm , looking out one of the upstairs windows there were big balls of light flying around like something out of Harry Potter . Called the meteorologist as they are interested in the phenomenon of ball lightning . This was witnessed by a few people in the house. 

and that is my story.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

This thread is very creepy and a little addicting. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

I have one for you my great-grandmother and great-grandfather bought this house they found remains of a mother and son that had been killed in the house. Well, everything was I guess peaceful until years a later there was a house fire and five of her children got caught in it while she ran out of the house (she didn't know they were still in the house) well the house is haunted with their ghosts now. No one who buys or rents the house stays for long. The house is now sitting vacant now. 
My great-grandfather's land is cursed (by the Native Americans) and many creepy things happen up there as well. We just have bad luck in our family too, but I won't get into full details but the oldest or eldest son always dies in someway early in their life. I've had two cousins pass away in different ways that's just too said to speak of.

I know a lot of war zone areas are haunted, have you ever seen those documentaries or even that Animal Planet show The Haunted?


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Has your dog always had this reaction in that room? Any specific date that it started? have you lived in your home long?
Check out your wiring, and keep checking for animals or insects.
Get an EMF detector as high EMF levels can make one experience anxiety, headaches, etc even if there is no ghost.
If you suspect a ghost, you can try boarding your dog for a night or two and if you have a friend with a dog ask them to bring their dog in your room around the time your dog usually reacts to see if it senses the same thing or looks at the same spot in the wall and the hallway.
It doesn't hurt to insist that the spirit is not welcome in your home and tell it to stop scaring your dog! I'm not kidding. No more communication other than this.
What is the history of your house?
I have had experience in this area for a good decade, but have since pursued more "normal" interests, LOL!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

For what it's worth, my first call would probably be to the exterminator - maybe you do have some critters in the wall and your pup can hear them but you cannot. With it being colder out, you may have some mice that moved in.

We are currently living in a house that is haunted (more about that below) and none of our animals - we have a dog and three cats - have ever acted like they were uncomfortable, or following something with their eyes, or anything like that.

The house we're in was originally built as a farm house in the late 1800's and has had several additions and changes over the years. It has been as it stands now since about the 50's/60's but has new siding, heating system, etc. upgrades thereafter. The previous owner was an elderly couple who once owned most of the property on the road we live on. Their son lives down the road from us, about 1/2 mile away and runs the local gun shop in town. Their grandson was able to fill in much of the house's history in for us, he's in the same rescue squad as I.

We never had a "creepy" feeling in this house, even though it's old and creaky in places. We do have a couple of things that happen ... stuff that goes missing and then turns back up, cabinet doors that open, and a toilet that sometimes flushes.

We first came in contact with the whole "missing" thing when we were getting dressed for Halloween. My husband and I are both reenactors and were just going to wear some of our vintage uniforms for Halloween instead of going out to buy (or making) costumes. It's our "easy way out" for any sort of fancy dress thing. Well, my husband freaked out because he couldn't find his WWII wool shirt anywhere - so, obviously, *I* must have put it somewhere. (Isn't it amazing how that's always the husband's reasoning - if he can't find it, the wife must have moved it?)

Anyway, he ended up wearing something else that night and over the weekend, we went looking for his shirt. We literally took everything off hangers and out of storage bins, systematically went through each room in the house and, for good measure, the garage. We did this separately - he went through once, then I went through once, so nothing would get missed. No shirt.

In December, hubby was taking some things off hangers in the same closet for a different event and there's the shirt, on top of the wool blankets that are folded on the bottom shelf off the clothes rack. There is NO WAY we could have missed it as we'd removed EVERYTHING from the closet, including the blankets, and had unfolded/refolded all of the blankets. So there it was.

My colleague says his grandpa was in the military in WWII, so it stands to reason that when stuff is going missing in our house, it's always military-related. (The last thing after the shirt were my earplugs for shooting.) He also said that his grandpa was a huge neat-freak, so I've noticed if I haven't cleaned in a day or two, the kitchen cabinet under the sink is open - the one the cleaning supplies are in. XD And sometimes he flushes the toilet.

At any rate, we've never felt uncomfortable in this house and the animals don't "alert" to anything weird or act out of the ordinary. So long as he doesn't take my wallet or my phone, I'm not really bothered about items going "missing", either, as they always turn back up.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Great thread.

My FIL's house is haunted. It was so bad there, we nicknamed the ghost Wilburt. Doors would open, close, slam, creak all the time. You would hear whispering. Sometimes you could hear laughter.


My female dog is not really that affectionate to anybody. It was very weird when she started loving all over my husband. She would sniff him like crazy....over and over again. It was so bad, we thought about taking her to the vet b/c she may have some type of OCD developing. She was smothering him with love. It went on constantly for about a week. Then she started whining a lot. That Saturday, my husband was feeling very crappy. He thought he had the flu. All of a sudden, his eyesight got blurry and he couldn't see. He freaked. We rushed him to the eye doctor who eventually talked him in to going to the hospital. That's how we found out he had diabetes. His levels where in the high 500's.

I really do believe she could tell. I know for some strange reason since then......her and my husband has a special bond now.

oh...and about dog's staring at the wall at the same time every night. Our dog's do that sometimes also. We set up a deer camera outside the wall. We had a family of very fat raccoons that ran across the yard every night at the same time. We also discovered that deer move around the same time every night also. They both usually follow an exact path and an exact time.


----------

